# ^^ndstitle-1143^^



## T-hug (Aug 18, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1143^^


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Aug 18, 2006)

w00t Looks nice But jap!! so i need to wait a while i guess...


----------



## incinerator (Aug 18, 2006)

Finally here!  Grabbing it ASAP =)

Anyone know what it uses Wifi for?


----------



## Kirby102 (Aug 18, 2006)

omgomgomg...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1 GIGAbit (128MB)


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 18, 2006)

it does not work with supercard (microSD) ...


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn, and me at work for the next 7 hours. Maybe that is enough time to learn Japanese?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see the real thing and not the fake from the newsgroups. that was a bit annoying.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 18, 2006)

AAAH, hope it works on SC:CF!


----------



## Harsky (Aug 18, 2006)

Wifi? Multiplayer battle or just used for downloading extra stuff? I reckon this topic will reach over 200 replies by the time I come back fro work.


----------



## covert (Aug 18, 2006)

Should work on the M3


----------



## zone97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn, whats up with all NON us roms... The US needs to step it up a bunch. There hasn't been a decent US release in a while.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(ds6220 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Damn, and me at work for the next 7 hours. Maybe that is enough time to learn Japanese?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha same here. except i actually brought my DS to work. regretting that i didn't bring my G6 adapter.. ;_; in a related question--can anyone confirm if the game's working on the G6/G6L?


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy balls, Its out looking for it right now!!!!


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 18, 2006)

Seeing that it does not work on supercard microSD, it might not work on SC CF ...


----------



## T-hug (Aug 18, 2006)

Works on M3 mini sd with no trim 4x (tested myself).

 it works with sc mini-sd (from #NDSTemp)


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 18, 2006)

??? I should try another version ...


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 18, 2006)

^____________^


BTW even more reason to play the Japanese release now the US version has just been pushed back again (link), not out till 14th November now. >_>

I'm guessing the NES game has had some changes in the process of being remade for the DS but I'd assume the guides on gamefaqs for FFIII are to a large extent quite usable.






Edit - LOL! Game isn't even due out till the 24th in Japan, nice one WRG! xD


----------



## retrohead (Aug 18, 2006)

WRG with another early release. No remorse.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> WRG with another early release. No remorse.Â


that reminds me, it probably goes without saying but you all should make sure you are grabbing the correct release as another FFIII was floating around that looked legit but was not the WRG release and does not work. Does not seem to harm anything, but still worth taking the time to make sure.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a must buy so I'm waiting for the US release...I just hope it makes it by the end of the year.


----------



## inuyasha09 (Aug 18, 2006)

My friend said it worked on his supercard sd.


----------



## adgloride (Aug 18, 2006)

Works on my supercard mini.  The main menus are in english but all the text in game and the menus are all in Japanese.  If you know the final fantasy games you should be able to play the game, though you won't understand a word thats said.  Just hope with having to wait so long for the USA release, a english translation of this is released.


----------



## bryehn (Aug 18, 2006)

works on g6...trim/no soft reset.

that intro movie is crazy huge...

25+ MB of space in the ROM


----------



## BrookLyn Jr. (Aug 18, 2006)

oh  yessss


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 18, 2006)

nope, it does not work on microSD (supercard)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ... ... ... damn it
if someone get it to work on microsd please tell me how


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 18, 2006)

How does the Wifi work? That's the main thing I want to know. Dammit, I want to wait for the US version of this, but waiting til I'm 18 is pushing it!


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 18, 2006)

How can this be the Final Fantasy when its the 3rd one...doesn't sound too final to me...my guess is they will make a lot more of these...


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 18, 2006)

wasn't there a report that you would be able to send mail to freinds using the wifi? apparently in the game you can send mail to characters and you sometimes get side quests based on the mail they send back to you. Apparently the WiFi ties into that somehow.


----------



## res1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Blank screen with EZIV :-(


----------



## snubber (Aug 18, 2006)

I keep getting white screens on my m3 mini v2 (wrg release not ind) with both 4x and 1x dma no trim no reset...


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(snubber @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> I keep getting white screens on my m3 mini v2 (wrg release not ind) with both 4x and 1x dma no trim no reset...



So am I, Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 18, 2006)

Works with Supercard CompactFlash!


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(snubber @ Aug 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting white screens on my m3 mini v2 (wrg release not ind) with both 4x and 1x dma no trim no reset...
> ...


you guys are using wrg-ff3k.nds, right?


----------



## Jon eBegood (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> nope, it does not work on microSD (supercard)Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works on SC lite, just use the *enable patch cartridge acces* from 2.55c software...


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 18, 2006)

Works great on the SuperCard Lite but I just wish it were in English a little. Its not worth playing through if you can't read or understand anything. I just wanted to look at the great graphics but other than that I'm waiting for a US release.

FifthE1ement


----------



## INTERNETS (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Works great on the SuperCard Lite but I just wish it were in English a little. Its not worth playing through if you can't read or understand anything. I just wanted to look at the great graphics but other than that I'm waiting for a US release.
> 
> FifthE1ement



Yeah, absolutely agreed. What fun's an RPG if you can't understand what the hell the plot is?


----------



## dydy (Aug 18, 2006)

work on m3 with safe mode and 4x dma?


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 18, 2006)

Testing it also on SClite, but seems it's incompatble, shoud be fixed soon I hope.



QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Works great on the SuperCard Lite but I just wish it were in English a little. Its not worth playing through if you can't read or understand anything. I just wanted to look at the great graphics but other than that I'm waiting for a US release.
> 
> FifthE1ement



Mine aint working on lite. you changed some settings? I have 2 white screens. 

*edit found fix in above post... DUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 18, 2006)

cool now it's working


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 18, 2006)

Glad to see this is the real release, not that fake crap that was out the other night! The reason why I like to try the Japanese games out before they make the US release is that it gives you a chance to try the game out and test out the battle mechanics. Plus this game looks absolutely great and it gives a really good sneak peek. I agree that this is one worth the purchase. The story is a rehash but Square took the time to update the graphics and add some extra content.


----------



## dice (Aug 18, 2006)

It'll probably take another year for me but I'll be playing this game for sure


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 18, 2006)

Game looks pretty cool.


----------



## nights0223 (Aug 18, 2006)

For people who can't get it to work with the M3, use safe mode and trim rom.


----------



## cindyk (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> How can this be the Final Fantasy when its the 3rd one...doesn't sound too final to me...my guess is they will make a lot more of these...


Are you serious or is this just a bad joke?


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 18, 2006)

Quick save is second option from the bottom.

Might be handy for you guys


----------



## Burbruee (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(nights0223 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> For people who can't get it to work with the M3, use safe mode and trim rom.



Yeah, that's what I used but it didn't work.
But then I upgraded to V25 and it did.
( I was using V22f 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Anyway, I recently play the NESrom of this on nesDS, finished the game and all.
So maybe I can do fairly well with this jpn version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( I hope. )


----------



## ZildjianKX (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(res1 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Blank screen with EZIV :-(



Thanks for that update.  Hopefully there will be a fix soon and the same fix will work for the US version.


----------



## dydy (Aug 18, 2006)

work on m3 ok but game save properly its sure not bug savegame same to rockmanzx???


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Aug 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works great on the SuperCard Lite but I just wish it were in English a little. Its not worth playing through if you can't read or understand anything. I just wanted to look at the great graphics but other than that I'm waiting for a US release.
> ...


You do realize that this is the *Japanese* version of FF3 DS, right? If you only understand English, you will not understand the game too well. Of course it's not worth playing through. If you want it to be in English, you wait for the English version.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> How can this be the Final Fantasy when its the 3rd one...doesn't sound too final to me...my guess is they will make a lot more of these...



When the creator made the game it was going to be his last ever game.  He wanted a fantasy game and as it was his last creation, he called it Final.  It was so popular they just had to make more, the rest as they say, is history!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 18, 2006)

The m3 does not work once again, whoever got it working must have something totally different. Anything from japan doesn't need to make sence to them, so when they make a thing like final fantasy or final fight i think they know exactly what that might look like it they made another with the same name.


----------



## TheVirus (Aug 18, 2006)

M3 Mini-SD V2 (big arrow) safemode without rom trim works fine, fast too.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> The m3 does not work once again, whoever got it working must have something totally different. Anything from japan doesn't need to make sence to them, so when they make a thing like final fantasy or final fight i think they know exactly what that might look like it they made another with the same name.Â



It does work on M3 use V25 for software and use safe mode to write it.


----------



## pinbi7 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm currently using M3 game manager V22f and all i get is a blank screen

i tried using V25 but i just can't find it anywhere(official site downloads are down) so i'm gonna try V24 now

can anybody help me find V25?


----------



## lordg (Aug 18, 2006)

It doesn't work for me! I use V25 and safemode.


----------



## Jarod2006 (Aug 18, 2006)

works on my m3 with just safe mode on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and V25

Amazing intro =)

waiting for the US version now


----------



## Burbruee (Aug 18, 2006)

M3 V25 GM: http://www.yousendit.com/[email protected]
M3 V24 Firmware: http://rapidshare.de/files/29429199/M3_English_v24.rar.html


----------



## pinbi7 (Aug 18, 2006)

allright! thanks teh_raf3 for the link to V25

i tried V24 with safemode and trim and it works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for those still looking for V25

http://tinyurl.com/gdknb (thx teh_raf3)
http://www.zshare.net/download/english-v25-rar-1vk.html (thx search button)(don't know who posted it first originaly)
http://www.yousendit.com/[email protected] (thx Burbruee)


----------



## djgarf (Aug 18, 2006)

http://djgarf.gbatemp.net/m3updates/EnglishV25.rar

for those who dont want to/cant use free upload sites


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 18, 2006)

Working perfect on SC MiniSD. Looks amazing. Can't wait for the US release so I can understand it. I like the touch controls. Very well done.


----------



## Strider (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Madrigal @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Working perfect on SC MiniSD. Looks amazing. Can't wait for the US release so I can understand it. I like the touch controls. Very well done.



Could you tell us your settings please?


----------



## Thorisoka (Aug 18, 2006)

The battle system allowing you tu use both stylus and classic buttons is outstanding. Moving on map is pleasing too, and loading times aren't that long (~1sec or less for a battle, like any other RPG when changing room, didn't try to play till overworld)


[Works on M3 CF, safe mode / no trim.]


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 18, 2006)

Using an SCSD, and when I go to quick save the game freezes on me. Anyone else with a supercard get that same problem?


----------



## Strider (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Using an SCSD, and when I go to quick save the game freezes on me. Anyone else with a supercard get that same problem?
> 
> 
> Not me, not getting it to run at all (white screens / SC MiniSD / updated patcher and card to the latest version)
> ...




Ahh... thanks. I missed that post. Working now


----------



## incinerator (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmm, I'm having trouble with my M3 SD.  I'm updated to V25 and trying every combination of options, no dice.  Just white screens.


----------



## pinbi7 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(incinerator @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Hmm, I'm having trouble with my M3 SD.Â I'm updated to V25 and trying every combination of options, no dice.Â Just white screens.



use both gamemanager and loader V25(i used V24 but i'm pretty sure the same aplies to V25) then use safe mode + trimming(no exit patch or anything like that) and it should work fine


----------



## ZeroDivide (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know how to multi target in battle with stylus? I can't figure it out... And true, playing with stylus is very easy and enjoyable.


----------



## incinerator (Aug 18, 2006)

Safe mode + trim was the first option I tried  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried with and without safe mode, with and without trim, basically everything.  White screens every time.  Maybe it's my SD card?


----------



## ZeroDivide (Aug 18, 2006)

Found it, done by dragging the stylus.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(incinerator @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Safe mode + trim was the first option I triedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Use only Safe methode, leave rest untouched!

works fine this way on M3/G6 series


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't want to play over and over again your FF3 cause you didn't get till a save point!

Here's how you can use the Suspend (sort RTS, let's say) function in FF3

http://users.skynet.be/DuNe/NDS/ff3-ds.html

READ THIS!
---------------

- After doing the Suspend you only can turn off your DS
- When you press "NEW GAME" or "LOAD GAME" your Suspend save will be destroyed (that's what somebody told me the txt in screen 6 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- When you press "Continue" the Suspend will be loaded AND will be destroyed 5this means if you play and turn your DS off, you have to start ALL over again
- This means, Always Suspend your game before turning off your DS when you're tired or stop!
- So Unless you didn't play till a REAL save point, don't forget to Suspend your game (unless you like to play over and over again!)
- I really don't know if you can do Suspend in ANY spot, but as long as you have the option in the upper right screen i think you can!


----------



## incinerator (Aug 18, 2006)

When I say every combination involving Safe Mode, I mean it  =P
It just doesn't work.  Do you think reformatting my SD card would help?


----------



## lordg (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm starting to think it may be a SD Card problem. I have a ATP ProMax 1 Gig Mini SD and it does not work for me.


----------



## dg10050 (Aug 18, 2006)

HOLY CRAP IT'S OUT! W00T!


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(lordg @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> I'm starting to think it may be a SD Card problem. I have a ATP ProMax 1 Gig Mini SD and it does not work for me.




If using Sc you *have* to enable the 'cartridge access' option.


----------



## lordg (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, it's not a SD card problem. Make sure you have the correct version of FF3. More specifically, the WRG version and not the IND version. IND version does not work.

I finally got it to work with FF3 released by WRG.

And the intro was beautiful, cant' wait for the US version.


----------



## Zelion (Aug 19, 2006)

Alright first of all, IMO this is hands down the best Final Fantasy ever made. NES or DS, it owned/owns all. 
I've played the NES translation enough times to enjoy playing this game without know what they've added in for storyline.

I've got it working on my M3 CF, v25 manager and loader using Safe mode. I'm unsure if the saves will actually backup onto my cart, I kind of doubt it, but then again i probably wont play anything else for awhile.

Also I heard that the US release date being pushed back was just a rumor. Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess they were pushing it back because FF V comes out at the same day and they don't want to interfere the sales or something like that. Ah well. 

First thing I noticed were the touch screen controls, it rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also the zooming in option is awesome! Now if only they made ports of FF:VII and VIII using the same engine. Definalty one of the best RPGs. Gonna enjoy this one for a long time. Does someone have a translation of battles/menu controls maybe?


----------



## Zelion (Aug 19, 2006)

Battle Menu:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Attack
> Magic
> Defend
> Item
> ...



the maps are pretty much exactly the same as the NES game, just better details and such, all secrets seem to still be in the same places they were in the NES version.


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

Can someone say how they copied it? I have a M3 Adapter CF... when I copy it and run it it just shows me a blanc screen

DDRFan


----------



## Zelion (Aug 19, 2006)

Go back and read! The answers are there.....


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Can someone say how they copied it? I have a M3 Adapter CF... when I copy it and run it it just shows me a blanc screen
> 
> DDRFan



Use Safe Mode to run the game correctly.


----------



## Sevael (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Zelion @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Options(no clue wtf anything in there is)


*Config Menu:*
Message => Slow, Normal, Fast
Cursor => Default, Memory
Movement => Walking, Running
Handedness => Left-handed, Right-handed


----------



## Zelion (Aug 19, 2006)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thats useful info


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

I upgraded to the M3 Software v25.  I have m3 adapter CF.  I still get the 2 white screens.

I tried  to use safe mode and trim rom and it doesnt work for me... any ideas?

DDRFan


----------



## incinerator (Aug 19, 2006)

I definitely have the WRG version... maybe I'm just outta luck?

When I get a spare minute I'll give my card a fresh reformat and let you know if it fixed anything.

Edit: Nope.


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Zelion @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Go back and read! The answers are there.....




I tried copying it using safe mode and still it doesnt work


----------



## HectorFung (Aug 19, 2006)

coool it's finally OUT!


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok, just wanted to tell everyone i finally got it to work.

I just erased the roms off my cf card and re-copied them, I only set it to safe mode and left the rest untouched... and it ran! Great... now I can brag with my co-workers... 






DDRFan


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kinda stuck, what am I supposed to do after I get my second party member?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2006)

It works with the SuperKey and SuperCard combo but you have to goto properties and enable patch cartrige access when loading it. You get what looks like a warning in Japanese then the game runs.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> You get what looks like a warning in Japanese then the game runs.


It's actually some kind of "Preparing/Formating Save, please wait."-thing.


----------



## Shinseiki (Aug 19, 2006)

haa, it suck, i just get it now and im going to go to work T__T cant play it until 18h (5h / AM here)

btw, work great on SC-SD with patch cartridge access !


----------



## SuperJ (Aug 19, 2006)

Wait, so it doesn't work with SuperKey and SuperCard MiniSD?  Cause I've been trying for the past 30 min.


----------



## Opium (Aug 19, 2006)

I think i'll wait for the english release before actually trying to play it. The intro movie is awesome though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a video of the intro for those of you not able to get the rom to work or  for those that don't have flashcarts.

FF3 Intro


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2006)

Super J. Have you got the version 255c loader software for it? If so after you add the program to the list then right click on it and enable the patch cartrige access then load it. It should run then.


----------



## SuperJ (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Super J. Have you got the version 255c loader software for it? If so after you add the program to the list then right click on it and enable the patch cartrige access then load it. It should run then.




RIGHT CLICK ON IT! ROFL

I didn't know you can do that!  High-five, Saturnplanet5.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Using an SCSD, and when I go to quick save the game freezes on me. Anyone else with a supercard get that same problem?


Yes I'm getting that. I think the assumes you don't want to play it any more and just shuts down. You can reload by reseting.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SuperJ @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Super J. Have you got the version 255c loader software for it? If so after you add the program to the list then right click on it and enable the patch cartrige access then load it. It should run then.
> ...


Did it work?


----------



## SuperJ (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SuperJ @ Aug 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 18 2006 said:
> ...




I haven't gotten it to work yet, but I'm trying different settings.  What properties do you have yours set to?  Also, what properties do you have it set to normally?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2006)

Saver patch = SD card
Rom Postion Patch = SD card

Enable Restart = on

Faster play game = on

Enable patch cartridge access = on

the rest are off.

I usually have the same for oother stuff but have Enable patch cartridge access off.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SuperJ (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Saver patch = SD card
> Rom Postion Patch = SD card
> 
> Enable Restart = on
> ...




It works!!

Many thank yous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   I'll patch my games like you from now on.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Aug 19, 2006)

101 POST >_> yes thats all i have to say.


----------



## CYatta (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> 101 POST >_> yes thats all i have to say.



fail? lol

This game is awesome. Just wish i knew some japanese. Still playable, just don't know a whole lot of what's going on. Something to mess around with til the english release


----------



## Jarod2006 (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> I upgraded to the M3 Software v25.Â I have m3 adapter CF.Â I still get the 2 white screens.
> 
> I triedÂ to use safe mode and trim rom and it doesnt work for me... any ideas?
> 
> DDRFan




Don't trim the rom


----------



## m_babble (Aug 19, 2006)

Shafted again on the US release date.

http://ds.qj.net/Final-Fantasy-III-Delayed/pg/49/aid/62214

November 14th, 2006.

=[


----------



## Strider (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Shafted again on the US release date.
> 
> http://ds.qj.net/Final-Fantasy-III-Delayed/pg/49/aid/62214
> 
> ...



You don't know what being shafted is if you're not in Europe and _still waiting for Wario Ware Twisted right now..._


----------



## falcon64z8 (Aug 19, 2006)

How the video quality of the movie?  Does it run in good fps?


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 19, 2006)

Yup...runs smoothly. SCmini


----------



## dydy (Aug 19, 2006)

Somebody knows if it save correctly on M3?..Thx for the infos


----------



## CYatta (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(dydy @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Somebody knows if it save correctly on M3?..Thx for the infos



Yup.


----------



## dydy (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Aug 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody knows if it save correctly on M3?..Thx for the infos
> ...




thx for the infos CYatta


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 19, 2006)

Too bad i dont have the time to watch it on my ds (isdn connection) plus i am at the f*****g army...
I will play this when it will be released in usa or europe...


----------



## agrikki (Aug 19, 2006)

Ah crap my Supercard MicroSD arrives this monday..

I hope i don't dehydrate too much from drooling constantly.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 19, 2006)

Hio!

New client released!

Download from my site: http://elrinth.mine.nu/EZ4_20060819.rar

Ff3 works... no stuttering in intro either... I've tried it!
The EZ4 client may not recognize the rom (like it should do for games that works), but it works when sending and starting it...


----------



## Killermech (Aug 19, 2006)

Dear god, this whole thread is full of repeated questions and not getting it to work. I want to hear more about the game, such as the wifi features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I intended to play the game till I found out about the wifi features. But after have played it for 90 minutes still nothing. I thought those stickfigures was part of some wifi feature and maybe they are.. but I've played this enough to realize it's a great game and well worth it's wait for the us ver so im stopping right now.


----------



## Keva (Aug 19, 2006)

Think I might play the original NES version while I wait.

Anyone know of a decent NES emu for the DS that works on the EZIV?


----------



## The Teej (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Strider @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(m_babble @ Aug 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Shafted again on the US release date.
> ...



Damn straight, we don't get this game until sometime in 2007.

Anyway, surprised it's out this early.


----------



## Prazole (Aug 19, 2006)

i have to say the FMV quality is the best so far...
on par with metroid prime.. or better!


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Dear god, this whole thread is full of repeated questions and not getting it to work. I want to hear more about the game, such as the wifi features
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They aren't.

A whole town gets "ghostified" as part of the story.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 19, 2006)

I played this game years ago on the NES. Does it still have the same story? The kids are in the cave, etc...


----------



## ceraphis (Aug 19, 2006)

I heard Warioware got delayed/banned because it has mercury in the gyrothingy. Sorry for being offtopic.


----------



## kudaku (Aug 19, 2006)

anyone want to share friend codes?
mine is 309314322877


----------



## CYatta (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Dear god, this whole thread is full of repeated questions and not getting it to work. I want to hear more about the game, such as the wifi features
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know, the wifi feature is simply an e-mail like system, using moogles? But if anyone can correct me, feel free, cuz if it's just that, that's kind of a let down.


----------



## Hellfenix (Aug 19, 2006)

Loadings in the game are pretty long, when you get in a fight or out of a fight and changing location. It's not INCREDIBLY long but it's still 2-4 seconds that weren't there in the original.. It's better than the PsONE versions of FF's though


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Hellfenix @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Loadings in the game are pretty long, when you get in a fight or out of a fight and changing location. It's not INCREDIBLY long but it's still 2-4 seconds that weren't there in the original.. It's better than the PsONE versions of FF's though



4 sec.
ghe 

Going to battle screen takes about 1 sec on the supercard Lite (With Sandisk Ultra II MicroSD)
Changing location just around 2 sec.

If you compared the showrelease of FF3 (Think E3 it was) (you can find a video somewhere on the web about it) Then you see long waiting times.
The finale release has this almost reduced to half of it


----------



## phantom (Aug 19, 2006)

Would it be possible for a bilangual hacker to translate at least part of the game? For instance, the ingame menu's? I mean, November is an aweful long wait...


----------



## agrikki (Aug 19, 2006)

QUOTE(phantom @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> Would it be possible for a bilangual hacker to translate at least part of the game? For instance, the ingame menu's? I mean, November is an aweful long wait...




Sorry to ruin the fun but a game like final fantasy has an awefull lot of text... by the time the game has been translated we'll be another month and a half later and after that it has to be encoded too..


Just to make it short: It's not worth the time and effort.

You can always play the Nes version alongside of it just to know what's going on... Not that it's a good option atleast it's something.


----------



## vancitypimp (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmm, 2 Final Fantasy games are scheduled for a November release and I only got the time to play one of them. FFXII is better so Ill play that.


----------



## kudaku (Aug 20, 2006)

i'll translate the wifi screen
first talk to a moogle in any town and you will enter a new menu


-Send Letter
-Read Letter
-Friend Codes
-Mog House

SEND LETTER
-send near letter (wireless)
-send far letter (wifi)
-Topapa*
-Taka*
-Sara Princess*
-Cid*

*im guessing you just send the letters to the ingame characters, which get added over time

READ LETTER
-Read from Friend
-Read letter from "acquaintance"

FRIEND CODE
-Friend List
-Input Friend Code
-See own friend code (have to connect to wifi once to see it)

MOG HOUSE
-Recieve from near
-Recieve from far

anything that can be translated?

btw how do you edit a rom to make a translation patch (just games in general)


----------



## Picolo (Aug 20, 2006)

Long loading times? What flashcart are you using, I'm using G6L and I'm not even thinking about the time when I change location or start a fight. 

I run the game (on G6L) with safe-mode and trim and it runs and save/load without any problems.


----------



## incinerator (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright, I tried it again with someone else's SD card, and it's still not working.  I guess that leaves either a problem with my M3 or my DS  =/

My M3 and game manager are both updated to V25, so that shouldn't be an issue.  What's going on?  Argh!


----------



## mekaxero (Aug 20, 2006)

I am having the same problem with my M3 CF.   Upgraded both my loader and game manager to v25, and i am still getting 2 white screens.  Tired it with just safe mode on, and both safe mode and trim, and on 2 diff cf cards.  even tried reformatting, and with v24 firmware(as someone else said there worked with that), but still nothing.  Guess I will wait around until the next update from M3 to fix it.

All I really want to see right now is the intro, the only videos i have seen do not show it well, but I can wait for the US release to actually play it.


----------



## Doink (Aug 20, 2006)

A bunch of us are collaborating on translation of the menus/game script, etc here

http://ff3trans.pbwiki.com/

The password is squareenix


----------



## krunkster (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm have the same problem as incinerator.
M3 MiniSD = Two White screens.

And yes I've tried safe mode, trim on and off, and many other things.

Can some one verify the CRC of the wrg-ff3j.nds rom that works?
Mine is 54b95690.

Thanks.


----------



## phantom (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Doink @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> A bunch of us are collaborating on translation of the menus/game script, etc here



What I was looking for is actually a modified ROM. It would of course be great if all game text would be translated, but I understand quite well that that would be a huge undertaking. However, 'just' a translation of in-game menu's would make the game playable for the moment.


----------



## wabo (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(krunkster @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> wrg-ff3j.nds rom that works?
> Mine is 54b95690.


That is the correct one indeed.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, this game works on the SuperCard, all versions, but you have to enable, "Enable Patch Cartridge access" by right clicking on FFiii and then going to properties. Leave all the other options as it and you'll be up and playing in no time! 

FifthE1ement


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone want to tell me what they ended up using both screens for in this game? Most of the movies online are just one screen, and I'll be a little disappointed if there isn't much use for both screens. Surely they found something to show during battle and while on the field and such.


----------



## ryohki (Aug 20, 2006)

but I can't find "Enable Patch Cartridge Access"

this is what I see when I right click


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> but I can't find "Enable Patch Cartridge Access"




Add game to the list, right click+properties or double click it, this will bring up the ds options for the game.

If you cannot see 'enable cartidge access' option, make sure you are using client 2.55C   ... note the C


----------



## ryohki (Aug 20, 2006)

ahhh I'd better d/l 2.55c then

stupid c

edit: fixed. and can save


----------



## Netto22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Here you are my friend Code 442458356635

MP if you agree me.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> Anyone want to tell me what they ended up using both screens for in this game? Most of the movies online are just one screen, and I'll be a little disappointed if there isn't much use for both screens. Surely they found something to show during battle and while on the field and such.



in the intro they use both screens to display the movie... sometimes they swap screen of the intro and sometimes they show stuff on both screens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




for example on overworld you see a map on the top screen, and you see your current position very nicely on the map too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same in town... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when you enter dungeons this map dissapears and the top screen is black...
in battles the top screen is black too...

i haven't played much yet, im still in the beginning of the game.. but i guess there's more to come in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw.. am i supposed to go kill skeletons in the beginning of the game? they are kinda hard to beat imo... cast healing on the undead!


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone know what option it is to speed up the text? (Edit - n/m... Cheers Sevael ^^) Also it'd be cool if the main game was on the top screen and the menu was on the bottom and playable >_> but I'd doubt there's a way to do that...

Only played it for about 15 mins so far, graphically a nice little game - love the fmv at the start, will be great when it comes out in English. Anyone know what the differences between this and the NES version are?


----------



## DrQuack02 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm using an M3 SD, with no luck. I've got game manager 25, but am still using 24 on the DS.

The offical webpage seems to have broken downloads right now, and I searched and searched and can't find it. Does anyone have a link to it? I'm dying to try out this game.


----------



## Redux (Aug 20, 2006)

Some changes to the DS version over NES:
- You don't start with all 4 characters tumbling down the hole, only Luneth (You pick up Arc in the first-second town, Refia in Cid's airship, and Ingus in the third town)
- You don't get jobs at the start (because only Luneth is there, of course!)

Anyone found out how to pick up jobs after having acquired all 4 characters? It's keeping me from progressing. :S


----------



## Doink (Aug 20, 2006)

You don't get jobs until you beat Jinn in this version.


----------



## Doink (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(phantom @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Doink @ Aug 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > A bunch of us are collaborating on translation of the menus/game script, etc here
> ...



This is way better than nothing, and if someone figures out/wants to make a modded ROM, a lot of the translation work will already be done for them.  I don't know how to edit and patch DS Roms.


----------



## Redux (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You don't get jobs until you beat Jinn in this version.


Thanks, mate. 
No sleep for me tonight.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Kinda stuck, what am I supposed to do after I get my second party member?


----------



## kudaku (Aug 21, 2006)

talk to cid in that "ghost town" (forgot name) and then go to the air ship, get your third member then go to the castle and get your fourth member and then beat jinn


----------



## Zaraf (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Aug 19 2006 said:


> I am having the same problem with my M3 CF.Â  Upgraded both my loader and game manager to v25, and i am still getting 2 white screens.Â Tired it with just safe mode on, and both safe mode and trim, and on 2 diff cf cards.Â even tried reformatting, and with v24 firmware(as someone else said there worked with that), but still nothing.Â Guess I will wait around until the next update from M3 to fix it.
> 
> All I really want to see right now is the intro, the only videos i have seen do not show it well, but I can wait for the US release to actually play it.




I'm having the EXACT same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's pissing me off!  I can't even play Rune Factory cause that also requires Safe Mode!  I think it's a problem with safe mode not working for us...


----------



## ahzael (Aug 21, 2006)

stupid question , where are the save points ? are they in the inns? cause when i try to load i don't find anything, can anyone tell me?


----------



## Nojoy (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ahzael @ Aug 21 2006 said:


> stupid question , where are the save points ? are they in the inns? cause when i try to load i don't find anything, can anyone tell me?




On the character screen the bottom command is for the "Save"... but you can only use it on the field map. It makes a permanent save file.

The second command from the bottom is the "Quick Save", and that can be used anywhere, but it will erase when you load it again... it's only a tempoarary save.


----------



## Zendrik (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the WRG release. My hardware is a Supercard MiniSD with FlashMe v7. I used the same settings that Saturnplanet5 used. I still get the white screens. Is there anything I could have missed?

*edit* if it matters, i am using Supercard V2.55c for Micro SD PRO version.

*edit2* i tried with the Supercard v2.55c for SD version and it also didnt work.


----------



## Strider (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Zinge88 @ Aug 21 2006 said:


> I have the WRG release. My hardware is a Supercard MiniSD with FlashMe v7. I used the same settings that Saturnplanet5 used. I still get the white screens. Is there anything I could have missed?
> 
> *edit* if it matters, i am using Supercard V2.55c for Micro SD PRO version.
> 
> *edit2* i tried with the Supercard v2.55c for SD version and it also didnt work.



I'm using your setup, but did not 'Enable Patch Cartridge Access' earlier resulting in the same failure. Did you click 'Enable Patch Cartridge Access'?


----------



## Zendrik (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, I am using Saturnplanet5's setup which is 

Saver patch = SD card
Rom Postion Patch = SD card

Enable Restart = on

Faster play game = on

Enable patch cartridge access = on

the rest are off.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 22, 2006)

For some reason, it worked for me with the 255-not-c-Version (SD) with everything set to default plus Trim Rom enabled.


----------



## bspline (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ahzael @ Aug 21 2006 said:


> stupid question , where are the save points ? are they in the inns? cause when i try to load i don't find anything, can anyone tell me?



Anywhere on the OUTSIDE you can save the game. Not inside towns/dungeons.

Does anyone know how to advance spell levels? I need to cast MINI


----------



## kudaku (Aug 22, 2006)

you can only gain new spells by receiving it by NPC or from the shop

if you need mini, then check the shop or talk to one of the characters in the forest or check your item inventory after ordering everything


----------



## sketch143 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to be a bother but, anyone using G6 lite (and Passcard if it matters) got this to work yet? i've tried various settings from the first few pages and i've no luck in getting it to work.

If it wouldn't be too much to ask. can anyone give me a hand? sorry and thanks


----------



## bspline (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Aug 22 2006 said:


> you can only gain new spells by receiving it by NPC or from the shop
> 
> if you need mini, then check the shop or talk to one of the characters in the forest or check your item inventory after ordering everything


I mean, I already have mini, but can't cast level 2 spells. All my characters are LVL13 freelancers.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Zinge88 @ Aug 22 2006 said:


> Yes, I am using Saturnplanet5's setup which is
> 
> Saver patch = SD card
> Rom Postion Patch = SD card
> ...


Please remember I am using the SuperKey with a Supercard SD only. Not an SD mini.


----------



## Redux (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I mean, I already have mini, but can't cast level 2 spells. All my characters are LVL13 freelancers.


You're characters are level 13 and yet, are still Freelancers?

Hit your main game menu (X or equiv. shoulder button), and go down to Job (???, 6th menu). You should be able to use Mini after assigning a Red Mage (??????) or a White Mage (??????). 

To use Mini: Magic (???, 2nd menu) -> ???? (Remember) -> ???? (Mini) -> Whichever Red/White Mage you want to receive it.


----------



## bspline (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Redux @ Aug 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I had never noticed the Job item was available... I'll have to play it again in english to understand what's going on


----------



## ZarcoVal (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am having the same problem with my M3 CF.Â Upgraded both my loader and game manager to v25, and i am still getting 2 white screens.Â Tired it with just safe mode on, and both safe mode and trim, and on 2 diff cf cards.Â even tried reformatting, and with v24 firmware(as someone else said there worked with that), but still nothing.Â Guess I will wait around until the next update from M3 to fix it.
> 
> All I really want to see right now is the intro, the only videos i have seen do not show it well, but I can wait for the US release to actually play it.
> 
> QUOTEI'm having the EXACT same problemÂ It's pissing me off! I can't even play Rune Factory cause that also requires Safe Mode! I think it's a problem with safe mode not working for us...




I´ve got also the same problem...


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 22, 2006)

Is the wifi mode only useful to send and receive letters ? No fights like in Golden Sun ?


----------



## Malboro (Aug 23, 2006)

How i can revive my character?


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 23, 2006)

use phoenix down... else... ur screwed as far as i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u cannot buy phoenix down in first town... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's the item with longest name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, what am i supposed to do once I have all 4 characters?
I went into that creepy town and into the cave, but there's nothing there...
i also went to the other cave where you need the airship to enter.. and inside there was nothing of interest either...
wtf..


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah, i'm kinda having trouble on that too


----------



## Pado (Aug 23, 2006)

lol after you get ignus, fly to the mythril mine (the one over the water) and go down till the end ... there zoom in and look for a secret stone switch (sparkling ~~) that will open the passage to the rest of the mine.


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 23, 2006)

not sure if this has been mentioned
but here is a scan from np regarding wifi




I would scan the whole article but i'm not sure of the legality of that....says the guy with 3 flashcarts


----------



## Arc (Aug 23, 2006)

No bother, sketch, here's how I got it working using my G6 Lite and Passcard 3 setup.  First I extracted the .NDS from the ZIP, and added it using the Write command in G6 U-Disk Manager v4.3 (available at www.g6flash.com) then used the following options:

Main - Software Reset and Same method for all games both unchecked
Read Method - Safe Mode (No support SOFT RESET) selected
Rom Trim - No Trim Rom selected

This worked for me; without using the Safe Mode Read Method I was getting two white screens.  Hope this helps!



QUOTE(sketch143 @ Aug 21 2006 said:


> Sorry to be a bother but, anyone using G6 lite (and Passcard if it matters) got this to work yet? i've tried various settings from the first few pages and i've no luck in getting it to work.
> 
> If it wouldn't be too much to ask. can anyone give me a hand? sorry and thanks


----------



## metronet (Aug 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> ^^ndsrelease-1143^^



sweet!!!


----------



## x_comp (Aug 24, 2006)

http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=249

Guide's up if anyone's interested and can't wait for the English version!


----------



## coybee82 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone get it to work on a G6Lite? Can anyone tell me how to get it working? I Tried different options, never worked out for the best for me


----------



## hornetx (Aug 25, 2006)

QUOTE(coybee82 @ Aug 24 2006 said:


> Anyone get it to work on a G6Lite? Can anyone tell me how to get it working? I Tried different options, never worked out for the best for me



Huh thats strange, because I just used the standard procedure and didn't have any problems. So far I've played about 10 mins without any problems.


----------



## krunkster (Aug 26, 2006)

This is finally working on m3 mini sd as of v26.
I think safe mode is unworking for some cards.


----------



## littleho (Aug 26, 2006)

i wish this would work for the ezIV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: nm fixed


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(coybee82 @ Aug 24 2006 said:


> Anyone get it to work on a G6Lite? Can anyone tell me how to get it working? I Tried different options, never worked out for the best for me



Use Safe Mode in the U-Disk Manager.


----------



## incinerator (Aug 31, 2006)

Updated to V26, works great with safe mode and trim.  Dunno what they changed since V25, but it works for me now  =)

Hopefully Rune Factory works now too...


----------



## martin88 (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, there is a translated version of this rom in chinese available.

Works fine on EZ4, good to be chinese.


----------



## miaoux (Aug 31, 2006)

Doesn't appear to work with SuperCard Lite MicroSD v2.55c firmware v1.63
I get 2 white screens.  Rom I tried is: wrg-ff3j.nds

Setting on writer: Saver Patch yes, Enable Restart yes, others no.


----------



## delta123 (Aug 31, 2006)

apparently there is something about cartraige thingy that u have to enable. i don't have  a supercard.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(hornetx @ Aug 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(coybee82 @ Aug 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get it to work on a G6Lite? Can anyone tell me how to get it working? I Tried different options, never worked out for the best for me
> ...



Same here.  I loaded it up on my G6 with default settings and it worked fine.


----------



## alvinblank (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone know how good the chinese translation is? does it translate everything or?


----------



## Pado (Sep 6, 2006)

My chinese is worser then my japanese :XD: ...


----------



## tama_mog (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Pado @ Sep 6 2006 said:


> My chinese is worser then my japanese :XD: ...



Got some ways to go on English with words like "worser" as well....joking.  But I am waiting for the game to come officially translated from square enix.....I've played plenty of chinese patched games in the past and have played the english versions following.....there are a lot of elements that gets lost or twisted.  Easy way to see this is watch a chinese fansubbed anime, jdrama, or kdrama.....it's kind of like if they don't know what's going on, they'll just make it up since they assume the audience won't know either.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 7, 2006)

QUOTE(alvinblank @ Sep 6 2006 said:


> anyone know how good the chinese translation is? does it translate everything or?



If you're talking about the translations/walkthrough link, it is very informative.  Almost all of the character conversations are translated word for word.  The only stuff that doesn't seem to be translated is the information gerneral NPCs tell you when you're in their towns (but even all that information if filtered down into a nice paragraph in the translation, so you never really miss anything).

Between the walkthrough and the English game patch, I'm enjoying this game immensley.

Oh, and here's the walkthrough link once again (just in case anyone missed it):

click here.


----------



## jon_k86 (Sep 10, 2006)

i got a m3 lite but when i play ff3 and go into sleep mode it doesnt work, i can still hear the sound and see light when i close my ds lite. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 10, 2006)

Does sleep mode work for any other games on your M3?
What Passme/nopass are you using?


----------



## jon_k86 (Sep 10, 2006)

yep sleep mode work for my other games. Im using the passcard 3

*edit* i got it working now...thanks anywayz


----------



## jeakajohn (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you


----------



## cybern (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW  THANK


----------

